# Sticky  To Clip, Or Not To Clip



## CuteLittleBirdies

*To Clip, Or Not To Clip?

Are you debating whether or not to clip your new budgies wings? 
Do you have a budgie you brought home that already had clipped wings, and you are not sure if you should clip them again?

Here we will list the advantages and disadvantages of having both fully flighted budgies and a properly clipped budgie. 
We will also show you how to properly clip your budgie if you do decide it is the best for your home 

To Clip or Not To Clip 

*


----------

